# Think in another language



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

If you're trying to learn another language,
Have your usual useless thoughts HERE,
but just in that language.

moi:
il y a des parapluies partout dans le monde.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Si je me tombe amoureuse à un autre homme, j'oublierai du passé?... :stu


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

slickyabra said:


> Si je me tombe amoureuse à un autre homme, j'oublierai du passé?... :stu


il est difficile de décider s'il est bon de se rappeler des relations passées, parce qu'ils nous condamnest, mais aussi nous informent.

(my grammar is usually very bad sorry)


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

yo pienso entonces yo soy


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Rabota ceichas, pachemuuu!

Hochu pit. Budu pit. Pachoi.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Oulala !, mais c'est que madame pied vert parle plutôt bien le français.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Oulala !, mais c'est que madame pied vert parle plutôt bien le français.


even to write that, I had to check a couple words


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Merhaba!

Afedersiniz tualetler nerede?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

SVP. ne fuis pas quelque chose qui n'est pas réal.

edit: it's supposed to be "réel" rather than "réal" ... why?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

mt moyt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> Afedersiniz tualetler nerede?


turkish?? that's so sexy. how come turkish?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

pied vert said:


> turkish?? that's so sexy. how come turkish?


haha I tried learning turkish and korean online in the past, didn't really invest much time in it though. i met someone online who was turkish when i was younger, so thats why Turkish


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

pied vert said:


> SVP. ne fuis pas quelque chose qui n'est pas réal.
> 
> edit: it's supposed to be "réel" rather than "réal" ... why?


Yeah it's supposed to be "réel", well us frenchies have a nice way to complicate things ya know, lol.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Yeah it's supposed to be "réel", well us frenchies have a nice way to complicate things ya know, lol.


how do you know when to use which?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

pied vert said:


> how do you know when to use which?


Well "réal" doesn't exist in the french vocabulary.
And, "réel" is masculine, "réelle" is feminine.
Those are adjectives.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Well "réal" doesn't exist in the french vocabulary.
> And, "réel" is masculine, "réelle" is feminine.
> Those are adjectives.


oh lol :[


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

shirayuki said:


> Konban wa. Ogenki desu ka?


Genki desu. Anata wa dou desuka? Sasuke no jinsei wa muzukashi...


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

shirayuki said:


> Watashi mo genki desu. Sou desu ne, Sasuke no jinsei wa totemo kanashii desu. Demo kare wa iroppoi desu ne ; )


I was actually referring to you as Sasuke. Dakara, anata jishin o iroppoi ni yobu koto o oiwai shimasu. Shinjirarenai shinrai!


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

sabbath9 said:


> yo pienso entonces yo soy


pienso, luego existo


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

konas8 said:


> genki desu. Anata wa dou desuka? Sasuke no jinsei wa muzukashi...


アバターは凄いです


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> アバターは凄いです


A-a-arigatou, Percy-senpai...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been trying to do this lately, but hardly anything that will open the door to actual communication y'know, just stuff like "la hundo estas malgranda". :blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

also @pied vert maybe it's just cause of your username, but I always thought you were French :um


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Du
Du hast
Du hast mich


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nemui. Koohii nondemo nemui.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Barakiel said:


> also @pied vert maybe it's just cause of your username, but I always thought you were French :um


Are you French?
I'm not even close.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

pied vert said:


> Are you French?
> I'm not even close.


J'am not French either


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

boli me mozak od ovog sranja


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Nah ho chun!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Il y a quelques membres français sur SAS


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've always wondered which language people think in when they use more than one language, and when they use them both as much as each other.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Silent Memory said:


> I've always wondered which language people think in when they use more than one language, and when they use them both as much as each other.


Two languages isn't hard. I find it complicated when i add a third and i often mix the words if the two foreign languages.

Je parle français tous les jours. Ich lerne auch deutsch momentan.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Manamana.....Manamana....Manamana..............................................................................................................................Manamana...........Manamana............................................................................................................................................................................Manamana...............................Manamana............


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> I've always wondered which language people think in when they use more than one language, and when they use them both as much as each other.


I usually think in English but sometimes in Chinese if I learned certain things in that language first like the multiplication table


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

хочу иду домой! Работа нехорошо...


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

@kesker












Silent Memory said:


> I've always wondered which language people think in when they use more than one language, and when they use them both as much as each other.


It's a lot of fun...Some thoughts are just a lot easier / better expressed in the style and vocabulary of one language vs the others I know. I do find myself switching and it's very convenient!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Dat be some cool languages t'learn. 'S coo', bro.

Known as Jive talk and from what I understand was commonly used in places like Harlem in the US back in the days -






or


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i find myself sometimes mumbling really trivial elementary thoughts to myself in japanese throughout my day, things like "馬鹿だな~" and ****. i think of it as my 'otome game mode'.
also often when i'm trying to speak italian, i end up producing japanese words, likely because they are phonetically too similar for my brain to distinguish and it's just easier to switch when i run into trouble with vocab / conjugation. had a jpn friend i conversed with in broken italian, i'd go, "eto...." when i'm searching for a word and it made her lol. also saying things like: "venezia è molto bello!! 行きたい！！！"



Silent Memory said:


> I've always wondered which language people think in when they use more than one language, and when they use them both as much as each other.


i think in chinese as it's the language i get the most exposure to these days. although tbh i rarely think to myself in words, my thoughts are more like a feeling / impulse to complete a certain action... i can't rly explain. guess i communicate with myself telepathically.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Je pige que dalle.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I only know Spanish in lyrics. Ay como me duele.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

J'ai besoin qu'il ait besoin de moi.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Allez viens !, les patates sont chaudes.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

shirayuki said:


> Konban wa. Ogenki desu ka?


Konichiwa. Atama ga itai desu. Dakara watashi wa hinemosu terebi o mite iru.

I haven't spent enough time on another language to think in it. I've only learned things on my own with some "borrowed" language software. It's hard to stay motivated when you are learning something you really don't have much use for on the level you are at. I've heard people often first start to dream in other languages. What kanji I do know I love reading because it matches so much how I think. Pictures with modifiers basically and right to left. I was still wondering why we do things left to right through junior high. I can read things in reverse and upside down just as well because left to right reading means nothing specific to me. It's always felt wrong. When I turn a page or look at a picture I start at the bottom right. It's become habit with the english language to track back to the top left until I don't notice anymore. I reverse movements for activities and letters if I'm not writing a full word all the time. I have no trouble with things to orient around. It's when you take 1 item like a single letter out that my brain can see it any direction so I forget what direction it's supposed to be.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What is hinemosu? I've never heard that word before.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

shirayuki said:


> I think hinemosu means "all day"


In all my years in Japan, I never heard that word. Ichinichijuu would be more common.

一日中


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

pied vert said:


> J'ai besoin qu'il ait besoin de moi.


Chuis dans la meme situation.



Overdrive said:


> Allez viens !, les patates sont chaudes.


C'est-a-dire ?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

solasum said:


> C'est-a-dire ?







:lol


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Overdrive said:


> :lol


Chuis toujours perdue, mais bon !


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

non, je n'essayais pas de flirter avec toi
je léchais une cuillère et regardais autour la salle.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

今日私はしごとに行きます

つかれています

私はヘビが好きです, 私のヘビはかわいいです


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

学语言很没意思，只是为了在别的国家适用就罢了。

언어를 배우기 재미없는대 다른 국가에 여행뿐을 위하다.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Le fameux jambon beurre !, tu peux pas test mon gars.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

我觉得 ’心太软’ 这首歌很好听

我的中文不太好，不过我希望我会进步

虽然我正在学经济学，我真的没兴趣了。根本都不要做个普通的工作

如果有谁会读中文， 能不能帮我看一下我上面写的有错吗？


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

나는 숙제하고 싶지 않아. 싫어요.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Les histoires se répètent. Je me demande si quelque chose changera bientôt.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

mt moyt said:


> 我觉得 '心太软' 这首歌很好听
> 
> 我的中文不太好，不过我希望我会进步
> 
> ...


我的中文不是最好的但我看不出来有什么错。:wink2:



roxslide said:


> 나는 숙제하고 싶지 않아. 싫어요.


무슨 숙제? 한국어? :serious:


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

absreim said:


> 我的中文不是最好的但我看不出来有什么错。:wink2:


谢谢！:nerd:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

absreim said:


> 무슨 숙제? 한국어? :serious:


아니요, 미적분. 죽고 싶다....

한국어는 독학으로 하고 있어요. 한국어를 잘 못 해요. 미안해요.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

absreim said:


> 学语言很没意思，只是为了在别的国家适用就罢了。


语言中承载着无尽的世界文化与历史，正如一著名学者所言：语言是数学统计系统和人类精髓的临界点，你难道不认同吗？



mt moyt said:


> 我觉得 '心太软' 这首歌很好听
> 
> 我的中文不太好，不过我希望我会进步
> 
> ...


我觉得 '心太软' 这首歌很好听

我的中文不太好，不过我希望我能（够）进步

虽然我正在学经济学，但是我真的没兴趣了。根本都不要做个普通的工作

not quite sure what you mean by the last sentence, so i'll offer a couple of options according to my own interpretation:

（将来）根本都做不了一份普通工作, or
压根儿不想做一份普通工作

如果有谁会读中文， 能不能帮我看一下我上面写的有错吗？

PS. 《心太软》是我儿时最好的朋友非常喜欢的一首歌曲


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

bad baby said:


> 语言中承载着无尽的世界文化与历史，正如一著名学者所言：语言是数学统计系统和人类精髓的临界点，你难道不认同吗？
> 
> 我觉得 '心太软' 这首歌很好听
> 
> ...


i thought there would be some grammar problems somewhere ops

第二个选择比较准确， 谢谢 

歌和歌曲有不同的意思吗？


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

komorikun said:


> In all my years in Japan, I never heard that word. Ichinichijuu would be more common.
> 
> 一日中


Yeah, also ran into that when trying to confirm the word usage and couldn't determine the more appropriate one.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

mt moyt said:


> i thought there would be some grammar problems somewhere ops
> 
> 第二个选择比较准确， 谢谢
> 
> 歌和歌曲有不同的意思吗？


大致意思相同吧。我比较偏向于口语上用「歌」、书面语用「歌曲」。其中「曲」字涉及范围似乎更广一些，也包括了戏曲、古典乐曲、歌剧曲目等等。这么说来「歌曲」也许可以被视作这些音乐类别的统称。不过我对中文没多深的研究，个人愚见，仅供参考哈! （*^~^）/


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

bad baby said:


> 大致意思相同吧。我比较偏向于口语上用「歌」、书面语用「歌曲」。其中「曲」字涉及范围似乎更广一些，也包括了戏曲、古典乐曲、歌剧曲目等等。这么说来「歌曲」也许可以被视作这些音乐类别的统称。不过我对中文没多深的研究，个人愚见，仅供参考哈! （*^~^）/


haha that was tough to read, had to use google translate :s
thanks, i've wondered about it before, but never asked


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

touches moi


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

D'accord!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Cashel said:


> D'accord!


me?

:whip


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*SQL*

any language..

not..

It's the...
It's... him

this
that

You!
Your... phone... Your...
his phone...

select * from sys.tables where varchar not like '%it%' or '%you%'


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

C'est de la merde


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Alacağım fotoğraf dersi için evdeki fotoğraf makinem yeterli olacak mı? Onu kargoyla getirtmeli miyim? :con Dersi verenle mutlaka görüşmeliyim ama çekiniyorum.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

jag är redan flytande så det här räknas inte men skulle bara säga att den här tråden får mig att vilja försöka lära mig mer japanska...suck..but effort


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

.حيتي صعبة لِإني باحِس بالوحدة
(احينا...شوية )​


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

je veux me tuer


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Водка утром? Водка в бля утром. С тортом и музыкой. Хороший игра с вами, жизнь.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pourquoi dois-je travailler aujourd'hui...


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

tu me manques tellement

le cerveau, il arrive à sa fin.
le murmure, si silencieux.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

....فيه ثلج كثيرالنهردة قريب من شقتي وهذا الايام باحِس بالحزن. لا اعرف لِماذا​


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

septembre arrive
les mouettes me privent


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

**** THIS


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

la la la


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

qui te voit du tout?
qui te voit du tout?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Искам пак да спя, само че не правя нещо много по-различно през ваканцията и без това. :sigh

この春休みつまらないな。。。面白いなこと楽しいことがありません。(I hope I didn't butcher everything too bad on that one, using only what I know from Japanese class. lol)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ce n'est pas comme ça qu'on dégage une voiture de la neige, madame.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

m'aimeriez-vous comme une égale?
ou est-ce quelqu'un d'autre à ma place?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

constantly lovesick.

Même quand il n'y a pas personne dans ma vie.
C'est comme s'il y a quelqu'un qui je connais déjà, qui me manque... Mais c'est tout le monde, parce que je reconnais cette personne dans chaque personne, mais seulement une trace. L'effet triste est que je rêve de tous les peuples que je rencontrer.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

Oli kiva nähdä niin paljon japanin kieltä tässä ketjussa kun itse olen alkanut opiskella sitä.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Ja ovako mogu da kažem šta god hoću! Mogu čak i da psujem a da me SAS ne cenzuriše! Ok, hajde da probamo...







Pička 


Sloboda je tako ukusna :teeth


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

眠いでもチョコレートクレープを食べています。懐かしい


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

ese guey tiene mirada de sociopata


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

любовь утром. любовь вечером. Но... мне немного грустный. Я хочу одна девушка.

Только её... пожалуйста.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Mi idioma nativo es el español y tiendo a pensar que es fácil de aprender para un extranjero, hasta que ese extranjero me demuestra lo contrario, gramáticamente mi idioma es muy complicado.

Was ich auf Deutsch denke sag ich lieber nicht, es ist privat und hat alles mit meiner Liebesgeschichte in Deutschland zu tun, deswegen.

On ollut pitkä päivä, siinä kaikki nyt jo todella väsynyt.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 眠いでもチョコレートクレープを食べています。懐かしい


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ivan91 said:


>


I'm confused by this response.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm confused by this response.


:int


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pourquoi je paie 60$ par mois pour un téléphone cellulaire qui n'a rien enlever ou ajouter a ma vie? Au cas où j'en aurais besoin un jours? 720$ par année pour une sécurité que je n'ai jamais eu besoin en 40 ans de vie. Ils nous ont bien eu avec leurs illusions.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Tu étais formidable, j'étais fort minable.
Putain...


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Jag är inte bitter.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Ja ovako mogu da kažem šta god hoću! Mogu čak i da psujem a da me SAS ne cenzuriše! Ok, hajde da probamo...
> 
> Pička
> 
> Sloboda je tako ukusna :teeth


Smrt fašizmu!!!!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Pourquoi je paie 60$ par mois pour un téléphone cellulaire qui n'a rien enlever ou ajouter a ma vie? Au cas où j'en aurais besoin un jours? 720$ par année pour une sécurité que je n'ai jamais eu besoin en 40 ans de vie. Ils nous ont bien eu avec leurs illusions.


Ils nous ont bien eus. I didn't know this expression. Thank you!


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Creo que el idioma que aquí predomina, después del inglés, es el francés... ¡definitivamente!

Es mir gerade langweilig. Aber es ist schon spät, bin müde, so am besten geh ich schlafen.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

dieu, dieu dieu dieu, je pense que ça marche. jour suivait jour, et maintenant, c'est comme je suis sur quelque colline herbeuse, sous quelque ciel slovène.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I wolle Deutsch lernen aber unsa ma'y gamit ani nga wala man koy kasturya ug German. Wala ra gihapon ni pulos! Sayop na gani dagway nang akong gisulat sa unang bahagi kasi maliit lang po ang grado ko nung kumuha po ako ng subject na 'yan noong 2011.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

mes pensées exactement :


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Ich frage mich ob mich hier irgend jemand verstehen kann


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

C'est quoi du souffle ?
Ah ok je vois, ok


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Bonjour


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

أعمل واجبي في الساعة الرابعة صباحاً.انا تعبانة و احتاج الذهاب إلى شغلي في اثنين ساعات. شغلي بعيد جداً و لا اريد
F^ck my life .أن الذهاب النهاردا​


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Il fait beau aujourd'hui. C'est le temps de sortir l'ours de la grotte.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Immer unterbricht mich jemand bei meiner Arbeit. >.>

Chais pas comment à me sentir si le garçon que j'aime m'ignore. À mon avis, ce n'est pas très difficile à me parler après un an; chuis pas en colère contre lui, juste déçu parce qu'il n'entend pas que le passé est le passé. C'est trop compliqué maintenant et je veux qu'il puisse quelque chose différente parce que ses actions ne sont pas saines.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Dersten önceki akşam işe koyulup hiç durmadan çalışmak ve saate baktığında sabahki ders saatinin geldiğini görmek ve çalışma odasından çıkıp direkt derse gitmek.
Korkunç zamanlar


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

篠崎さん風情の者になろうッス、年増するまにまにが！


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

La compression audio c'est comme les antibiotiques, c'est pas automatique.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

아휴. 이번 봄에 많은 관심을 갖고있는 축제가 있습니다. 작년과 같이 자주 아프지 않아지기를 바랍니다. 사람들이 저를 마지막 순간에 취소하지 않는다면 좋을 것입니다. 더 많은 사진을 찍어야합니다. 여름이 끝날 때까지 스크랩북을 채우기를 원합니다. 손가락이 그걸 벗어나 괜찮아.


----------



## dolp (Sep 10, 2012)

Ich hoffe mein Dozent nimmt die Hausarbeit auch am Mittwoch noch an. Oder Freitag. Dann hab ich zwei Monate länger gebraucht als ich ihm versprochen habe. Ich krieg nochn Herzkasper deswegen


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

dolp said:


> Ich hoffe mein Dozent nimmt die Hausarbeit auch am Mittwoch noch an. Oder Freitag. Dann hab ich zwei Monate länger gebraucht als ich ihm versprochen habe. Ich krieg nochn Herzkasper deswegen


What do you owe him?
I'm in a very similar position at work... :/


----------



## dolp (Sep 10, 2012)

Its about textual citicism of ancient transmission. Hope I'll be rid of it by Friday. Very complicated.

What is your your work about?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

J'ai toujours eu l'impression que je ne méritais pas d'être en relation amicale ou amoureuse avec le sexe opposé depuis tout jeune, un constant besoin de validation, mais à quel prix ?. Une vision troublé du monde extérieur au niveau affectif, voilà le problème.
Ça craint putain...


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

dolp said:


> Ich hoffe mein Dozent nimmt die Hausarbeit auch am Mittwoch noch an. Oder Freitag. Dann hab ich zwei Monate länger gebraucht als ich ihm versprochen habe. Ich krieg nochn Herzkasper deswegen


Ich hoffe es wird alles gut gehen. Ich glaube an dich! Viel Glück!


----------



## dolp (Sep 10, 2012)

Merci 

Bin auf einem guten Weg.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Toi mung di anh pho.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

dolp said:


> Its about textual criticism of ancient transmission. Hope I'll be rid of it by Friday. Very complicated.
> 
> What is your your work about?


Can you explain some more about textual criticism of ancient transmission?

Sorry for the late reply - but hey, now we have some distance to help our perceptions!
I did end up getting rid of my work too. It's an assignment I'm still on in general, but that specific task is over.
I felt (rightfully) like a total piece of sh*t those days, for having been so lazy that I put off my work for a whole month and got scolded for it later. I thought I would get fired when I still couldn't do it. I went in early (I'm talking 5am) including weekends for a little while, but didn't tell anyone, because I didn't want them to know how stupid I was.

The task itself was horridly stupid, and was a matter of finding where the cursed mistake was located.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Je suis desole


----------



## Andych (Jun 11, 2017)

Pagod na ako pero kailangan kong pumasa.
Pagod na ako pero kailangan tuloy-tuloy pa rin.
Sinasakal na ng pressure ang mga mithiin, pero hindi ako bibitaw. Hindi.
Ayaw kong makita nila akong mahina.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Guten tag!


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Studieren ist so langweilig. Ich möchte mal was anderes tun. Deutsch reden, zum beispiel. 
Sturm und Drang! Weltschmerz! Können sie das bitte buchstabieren? Kartoffelsalat mit Kräutermischung und Lederhosen.


----------



## killyourheroes (Nov 29, 2015)

Man I'm really in the mood for some spaghetti


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Почти бях забравила колко трудна ми е Математиката, понеже не съм взимала никакъв Математически клас от една година. Трябва да уча и по Химия, и получавам главоболия да разбирам всичко защото отдавна съм го забравила. Искам да се предам и да не взимам тези Placement Exam-и. Майна. :bash И тоя ориентейшън да ми яде гъза, 'начи...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ルシア人がちょっと怪しい。


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

うるさい静かにして

何をしている


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Void Start()
{
Console.Log("I haven't programmed in weeks.. Have to do something about that.");
}


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ここに住みたくないけど引っ越すのがめんどくさい。一人で住みたい。


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

C'est la vie


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

今日は変な気持ちだ


----------



## Somewhereoutthere (Jun 22, 2017)

Я смотрю русские мультфильмы с английскими субтитрами. Сейчас я смотрю _Мама для мамонтёнка._ ) 
Я знаю больше русскиx слов, чем немецкиx. Xа-ха&#8230


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

尘缘如梦几番起伏总不平
到如今都成烟云
情也成空 宛如挥手袖底风
人间有我残梦未醒


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Inglaterra é a minha cidade.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Ce chien est impossible et capricieux. Tu ne peux pas le servir le même plat plus de deux fois. Il ne mangera pas. 
J'ai sérieusement l'impression qu'il faut qu'on crée un menu pour lui. Une vraie diva!
Mais il est tellement chou que je laisse passer. 🙄😆

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

الليلة كانت مجنون

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Je ne pas fais grand chose aujourd'hui. J'aurais pu me perdre dans un design. Mais, bleh. J'avais la flemme. J'ai eu ma dose de stress depuis la semaine dernière et je veux reposer.
Donc je vais faire la sieste et essayer d'oublier le fait que je ne fous rien dans ma vie.

😏


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kheili khosh geli
Man kami farsi baladam

Hoy tengo que ir a la libreria. Espero tener un bien dia.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

J'en ai marre. Pas aujourd'hui. Tout me gaze. J'ai ras le bol de la gueule de tout le monde. Je ne parler à personne. Je ne veux plus parler à qui que se soit. C'est toujours la même histoire de toute façon. J'ai toujours la même influence sur les gens. Je les stresse, je les énerve, j'empire les choses même quand j'essaie d'aider. Je m'engueule avec tout le monde au final.
Je ne supporte plus la bonne mine des gens autour de moi. Qu'ils aillent tous se faire foutre. Je m'en bas les couilles.
Il ya toujours, toujours quelque chose qui manque; et je sais très bien ce qui manque, mais je ne changerai pas. Tous, comme elle, peuvent aller voir ailleurs. A chaque fois, la même histoire. A quoi ça sert d'essayer encore. C'est fini. J'ai fini. Je trace un trait sur cette envie de débile. Amusez-vous bien les autres, pour moi c'est basta.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Me gustan los pastelitos. Me gustan mucho.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Je pourrais te tuer. Je pourrais me tuer. Je pourrais tout faire, tu sais pourq? Je ne suis rien, je suis l'homme invisible pour toi!


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Sabk said:


> J'en ai marre. Pas aujourd'hui. Tout me gaze. J'ai ras le bol de la gueule de tout le monde. Je ne parler à personne. Je ne veux plus parler à qui que se soit. C'est toujours la même histoire de toute façon. J'ai toujours la même influence sur les gens. Je les stresse, je les énerve, j'empire les choses même quand j'essaie d'aider. Je m'engueule avec tout le monde au final.
> Je ne supporte plus la bonne mine des gens autour de moi. Qu'ils aillent tous se faire foutre. Je m'en bas les couilles.
> Il ya toujours, toujours quelque chose qui manque; et je sais très bien ce qui manque, mais je ne changerai pas. Tous, comme elle, peuvent aller voir ailleurs. A chaque fois, la même histoire. A quoi ça sert d'essayer encore. C'est fini. J'ai fini. Je trace un trait sur cette envie de débile. Amusez-vous bien les autres, pour moi c'est basta.


:squeeze


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

cinto said:


> Kheili khosh geli
> Man kami farsi baladam


You speak Farsi?

Szemed rojtos függönyét nyisd meg és mondd el, mit látsz ott.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hollo said:


> You speak Farsi?
> 
> Szemed rojtos függönyét nyisd meg és mondd el, mit látsz ott.


I'm sorry to let you down I don't. I know a few words :b cause I've been trying to learn for yearsss. Beautiful language!


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

cinto said:


> I'm sorry to let you down I don't. I know a few words :b cause I've been trying to learn for yearsss. Beautiful language!


Oh, that's okay  Just curious. Yes, exactly! Some of my coworkers are Persian and anytime I hear them speaking it, it's obvious why it's called one of the prettiest languages


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hollo said:


> Oh, that's okay  Just curious. Yes, exactly! Some of my coworkers are Persian and anytime I hear them speaking it, it's obvious why it's called one of the prettiest languages


Lucky them. Do you speak it? I've watched their movies thats how i learned a few words and my friend lives in Tehran


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Als ik kon zou ik het anders doen dat éne moment,misschien was je nog hier dan.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

muy buena en la casa e tu ?


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

cinto said:


> Lucky them. Do you speak it? I've watched their movies thats how i learned a few words and my friend lives in Tehran


Nope, never had the pleasure to learn it. That makes sense. It's amazing how quickly you can pick up a language just from hearing it in movies or shows, though


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hollo said:


> Nope, never had the pleasure to learn it. That makes sense. It's amazing how quickly you can pick up a language just from hearing it in movies or shows, though


Not quite yet for me lol but that's encouragement for me to keep learning. Merci!


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm half Macedonian but I've never had thoughts in Macedonian. I've learned Esperanto and Japanese but I still only think in English.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Dissipated said:


> Als ik kon zou ik het anders doen dat éne moment,misschien was je nog hier dan.


Yeeeessss! How'd you pick Dutch? one of my favorite languages to hear.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

私は日本語を理解していない


Sono metà italiana, ma non lo capisco né il linguaggio

မြန်မာအံ့သြဖွယ်ကြည့်, ငါအင်္ဂလိပ်ရှာဖွေနေအဖြစ်အေးမြခဲ့တယ်အလိုရှိ၏။


Bleh, it is all a farce. I don't know any other languages, I wish I did, but I don't have anyone to talk to.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Keiner mag mich! Ich bin nichts! ICH HASSE ALLES!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm trying to learn Spanish but it isn't going very well. I'm learning with my Dad. He is doing much better, but it is because he took Spanish classes in the past and it is more of a refresher for him. 

Estoy muy cansado


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Quiero tu polla


----------



## Cansu (Aug 22, 2017)

Ben niye di?er herkes gibi normal olam?yorum


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

Cansu said:


> Ben niye di?er herkes gibi normal olam?yorum


Çünkü zaten normal olduğunun farkında değilsin


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Προς εσένα που μεταφράζεις αυτό το μήνυμα τώρα: σου εύχομαι να έχεις μια ευχάριστη μέρα :]


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Latin

SQL


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Comme ci comme ça


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Translator?*



Cansu said:


> Ben niye di?er herkes gibi normal olam?yorum


I think I can translate a bit? This is Turkish? I can't turn the content into English.
Proud I might recognise it.

or dutch? (I think not)


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

PrincessV said:


> Quiero tu polla


ich bin eine kasekuche


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

pied vert said:


> Je pourrais te tuer. Je pourrais me tuer. Je pourrais tout faire, tu sais pourq? Je ne suis rien, je suis l'homme invisible pour toi!


 J'aime tout!


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

フロリダでは仕事に応募する方が多すぎる。


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Comme ci comme ça


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

siento toda, siento nada


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Scrub-Zero

I thought the entire song was French until I began hearing German words; I had to listen to it again and again. I can only understand very few terms and phrases from both languages. Das ist interessant!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

لماذا عندي مشاكل كثيرة مع الوظائف في هذه الجامعة !؟؟؟ 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@Alpha Tauri

I've always like this silly song, so your post made me think of that right away. My mom used to listen to it all the time while cleaning the house. I grew up listening to that kind of music and also french country lol.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Mi faras malbone, cxar mi ne havas amkiojn!

Mi volas, sed mi ne povas.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Je me sens bien, mais aussi fatigué. Je pense que je vais aller dormir maintenant. Bonne nuit!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ adieu!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Προς εσένα που μεταφράζεις αυτό το μήνυμα τώρα: σου εύχομαι να έχεις μια ευχάριστη μέρα :]


Thank you, and I _did_ have a pleasant day yesterday.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Thank you, and I _did_ have a pleasant day yesterday.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Siempre tengo sueño, ¿Por qué? No sé :/


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

E onde a sorte ha de te levar, saiba o caminho e o fim mais que chegar. E quiera o dia ser, gentil a tua mao, aberta pra quem e.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Από τότε που ήμουν μωρό μου διδάχθηκα ότι είμαι ένας από τους επιλεγμένους λίγους που θα έχουν πάντα ανάγκη από τον Κύριο. Μέχρι στιγμής ήταν αλήθεια, αλλά δεν το πιστεύω. Αν και ξέρω ότι είναι αλήθεια


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Mi volas lerni Esperanton again. Estas (mostly) facila lingvo, jam lernis iom, kaj mi volas paroli kun people en gi.

Sed mi _malamas_ la word 'scii', 'to know'. The c in Esperanto is said like the ts in cats, so scii ends up being pronounced something like stsee-ee. :blank

EDIT: mi lernis ke 'socisciencisto' estas actual word....

So tsee stsee in tsee stoh?!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Μάλλον δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω να δω την ταινία μέχρι την Πέμπτη, [email protected]#$% >:[
Σε άλλα νέα, προέκυψε πρόταση για συνέδριο Βυζαντινολογίας από Τετάρτη έως Παρασκευή... χμμ


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Alguém vai corrigir o meu português?


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

彼女欲しい


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

keine ahnung, warum ich mich enorm abgeschlagen fühle. ich würde so gerne wissen, woher diese angst kommt.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> keine ahnung, warum ich mich enorm abgeschlagen fühle. ich würde so gerne wissen, woher diese angst kommt.


der entzug von escitalopram dauert sehr lange. das war das schlimmste was ich je mitgemacht habe.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Quero morrer


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

我想离开这个世界


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

noonecares said:


> Quero morrer


Quero você viver!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

الحمد لله على تصفح المرأة المهنية.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

^ Before I wrote that I felt the need to carefully analyze it so as not to say anything terrorist related. Not an insult of the Arabic language as much as the age of spooky surveillance. I actually love the way the language looks when it's written out.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Estuve pensando en gente de Finlandia y vivir allí. Acabo de leer un artículo sobre ellos. Parece un lugar buen y interesante. Y tiene natura muy bonita. 

(There are some mistakes, even tho I cheated a little)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

geraltofrivia said:


> Estuve pensando en gente de Finlandia y vivir allí. Acabo de leer un artículo sobre ellos. Parece un lugar buen y interesante. Y tiene natura muy bonita.
> 
> (There are some mistakes, even tho I cheated a little)


No Farsi?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

komorikun said:


> No Farsi?


Oh, it didn't even occur to me 

من دارم به هیچ چیز فکر می کنم.
و به ساعت مچی دیجیتال.
و به اینکه حتی خانواده عمه ام هم میگن چرا دوست دختر نداری ولی خانواده مزخرف بدبخت من هنوز تو عصر حجر زندگی می کنه.

Wow it feels good to rant in your own language!


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

3 meses aqui e eu já sou odiado pela maior parte da galera. Eu realmente só faço merda


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Thinks in another language*



geraltofrivia said:


> Estuve pensando en gente de Finlandia y vivir allí. Acabo de leer un artículo sobre ellos. Parece un lugar buen y interesante. Y tiene natura muy bonita.
> 
> (There are some mistakes, even tho I cheated a little)


Pretty well actually :clap .

_Estuve pensando en gente de Finlandia y vivir allí. Acabo de leer un artículo sobre ellos. Parece un buen lugar e interesante. Y tiene naturaleza muy bonita._


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Pretty well actually :clap .
> 
> _Estuve pensando en gente de Finlandia y vivir allí. Acabo de leer un artículo sobre ellos. Parece un buen lugar e interesante. Y tiene naturaleza muy bonita._


Thanks 
I didn't realize you spoke Spanish. Are you Hispanic?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> Thanks
> I didn't realize you spoke Spanish. Are you Hispanic?


 I'm from South America, Spanish is my spoken language. I'm glad they added the "language field" bellow the avatar so now I can specify it there. :boogie

What's your native language?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If I had to guess which country Sus_y is from I'd bet on Chile.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I'm from South America, Spanish is my spoken language. I'm glad they added the "language field" bellow the avatar so now I can specify it there. :boogie
> 
> What's your native language?


I hadn't noticed that :O

My native language is Farsi, aka Persian.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

solutionx said:


> الحمد لله على تصفح المرأة المهنية.





geraltofrivia said:


> Oh, it didn't even occur to me
> 
> من دارم به هیچ چیز فکر می کنم.
> و به ساعت مچی دیجیتال.
> ...


Farsi looks the same as Arabic. Weird cause Farsi is in the Indo-European language family. It's not related to Arabic.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Farsi looks the same as Arabic. Weird cause Farsi is in the Indo-European language family. It's not related to Arabic.


Surely it has to be related somehow? Are you telling me that two separate cultures came up with a similar looking alphabet without ever influencing each other?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

solutionx said:


> Surely it has to be related somehow? Are you telling me that two separate cultures came up with a similar looking alphabet without ever influencing each other?


I guess the Iranians borrowed the Arabic writing system.


----------



## procion (Apr 5, 2017)

我恨我的生活。


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Farsi looks the same as Arabic. Weird cause Farsi is in the Indo-European language family. It's not related to Arabic.


The alphabet is pretty much the same. Except for a few letters. There is also a lot of shared words and words with the same roots.
Arabs took over Persia(Iran) ~1500 years ago which as far as I know is how Arabic got integrated to whatever they used back then.
Edit: Apparently they we used Pahlavi before that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> If I had to guess which country Sus_y is from I'd bet on Chile.


I bought vino de Chile last night. Rosada. Hope it's a bit better than my usually $3 buck chuck.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Eu deveria começar a pensar em amizades de mulheres como algo positivo mas o termo "friendzone" me traumatizou


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Queria tanto uma namorada


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

El reggaetón solo sirve para follar en las discotecas y poco mas.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Adivinha quem conseguiu uma namorada? Eu que não


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Estoy aburrido :/


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ada suami?


----------



## Crystal Jackbum (Dec 31, 2017)

My Japanese is still not that good but I try  I also want to learn Korean


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mein fuhrer, grosse salope.


----------



## Mr Solo (Dec 28, 2017)

**** this world and people in it.. I just wish we get destroyed by a massive meteor or something someday.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr Solo said:


> **** this world and people in it.. I just wish we get destroyed by a massive meteor or something someday.


Nice New year wish


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

El brazo me duele. 
Estoy preocupado porque quiero {workout} mañana.
Cada ves empiezo a {workout} unos {part} de mi cuerpo empieza a doler.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Só uma namorada pra me tirar dessa solidão


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> El brazo me duele.
> Estoy preocupado porque quiero {workout} mañana.
> Cada ves empiezo a {workout} unos {part} de mi cuerpo empieza a doler.


Workout: ejercitar/ejercitarme/hacer ejercicio/entrenar

ves: mirar/to see/watch
vez: times/every time.

:smile2: I'm doing this for fun, to help you a bit too, no bad intentions at all, hope you find that good but if you don't I can stop, is ok. :b


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Merda!


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Another Replicant said:


> Merda!


O que aconteceu?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Workout: ejercitar/ejercitarme/hacer ejercicio/entrenar
> 
> ves: mirar/to see/watch
> vez: times/every time.
> ...


Nah it's actually helpful thanks


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Je sui un baguette


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

À tes risques et périls.


----------



## mindfullescape (Dec 29, 2017)

Muchos pensamientos corriendo por mi mente. >_<


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

noonecares said:


> O que aconteceu?


Nada. Só pra arejar.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Another Replicant said:


> Nada. Só pra arejar.


Que susto kkkkk


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01100011 01111001 01100010 01101111 01110010 01100111 00101110 00100000 01010111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01001001 00111111 00100000 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01110000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00111111 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101101 01100001 01101110 00101110


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Os colegas da escola casando e eu aqui sem nunca ter namorada


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

solutionx said:


> 01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01100011 01111001 01100010 01101111 01110010 01100111 00101110 00100000 01010111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01001001 00111111 00100000 01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01110000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00111111 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01110101 01101101 01100001 01101110 00101110


01011001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110000 01110101 01110010 01110000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101111 01111001 00101110 00100000 01001000 01110101 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100001 01101011 00101110 00100000 01010111 01100101 00100000 01110010 01101001 01110011 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010111 01100101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01110001 01110101 01100101 01110010 00101110


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

حالا خارجیا ام واسه ما چس کلاس میان سر سکس. ریدم تو این دنیا ینی. یه مش کسخل دو هم جم شدین صب تا شب میرینین.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

no he practicado español por unos días porque estaba jugando un videojuego 

(with some help from google translate)


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Só queria uma namorada pra me fazer companhia


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

noonecares said:


> Só queria uma namorada pra me fazer companhia


Y ya la encontraste?
Yo no recuerdo ya nada de lo que estudié de japonés. So I suppose I should write in English because is not my first language.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

私は日本語を学びたい。
No idea, but it supposed to means I want to learn Japanese.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Rhythmbat said:


> Y ya la encontraste?


Infelizmente ainda não


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Sus y said:


> ???????????
> No idea, but it supposed to means I want to learn Japanese.


Let me spell it. Watashi wa nihongo o (searching the kangi) manabitai.

Nice. ????????????? (?^?)?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rhythmbat said:


> Let me spell it. Watashi wa nihongo o (searching the kangi) manabitai.
> 
> Nice. ????????????? (?^?)?


Maybe? No idea. lol:grin2:


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

??? ???? ?????? ?????????, ?? ????? ??????? ?...


----------



## isamanthax (Jan 8, 2018)

Ich will zu schlafen.

하지만 나는 못해.

Weil, habe ich Hausaufgaben.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

La fobia social a destruido mi vida entera. Estoy tan cansada de ser yo.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> La fobia social a destruido mi vida entera. Estoy tan cansada de ser yo.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Cabecita :frown2: :rub


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Bist du meine freundin ?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

me quiero morir ya


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Aqui é o único lugar que eu posso reclamar à vontade sobre não conseguir uma namorada


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ég lít tilbaka, eins og eitthvað hafi dáið
Eitthvað hjartnæmt, fallegt, eitthvað náið.

Ef þú vissir, hve sárt það er
Minn lifandi draumur var við síðu mér.

歌詞は私のじゃない

アイスランド語を話しませんww


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

¡No te di permiso para traducir esto!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> ¡No te di permiso para traducir esto!


But I didn't needed to. >


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> But I didn't needed to. >


Lo dejaré pasar, ¡pero solo para ti!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> Lo dejaré pasar, ¡pero solo para ti!


Good! > Me parece bien, en fin, lo que es bueno pal pavo, es bueno pa la pava. 
You can try with that :b, if you want lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Good! > Me parece bien, en fin, lo que es bueno pal pavo, es bueno pa la pava.
> You can try with that :b, if you want lol.


:hs


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> :hs


Lol, just in case you didn't wanted to or try but not make it or if anyone got curios, it means that what shall be applied to someone should be good to be applied to others, could be used also as eye for an eye, but in a less bloody way.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Lol, just in case you didn't wanted to or try but not make it or if anyone got curios, it means that what shall be applied to someone should be good to be applied to others, could be used also as eye for an eye, but in a less bloody way.


Oh haha. I guess my response wasn't appropriate then. I thought you were saying "it's all good.".

Here's what Google translate said:


> It sounds good, anyway, what's good pal turkey, it's good pa la Pava.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> Oh haha. I guess my response wasn't appropriate then. I thought you were saying "it's all good.".
> 
> Here's what Google translate said:


It's the informal way to speak that didn't helped:
Para (for) pronunciation/written as pal/pa (it's informal, almost like uneducated). 
Also pava as in female turkey lol.

But you were right, in the sense that it means if I'm excepted of a rule so as you should be too, so all is good lol.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

mon ami tu es drôle


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

A pessoa precisa ter uma vida bem entediante pra ficar usando o Google Tradutor em tudo o que o povo posta aqui


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

noonecares said:


> A pessoa precisa ter uma vida bem entediante pra ficar usando o Google Tradutor em tudo o que o povo posta aqui


tu eres malo


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

cinto said:


> tu eres malo


??


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

この世界は厳しです。

でも。。。悪い人だけじゃない。優しい人もあります。


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

AffinityWing said:


> この世界は厳しです。
> 
> でも。。。悪い人だけじゃない。優しい人もあります。


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

affinitywing said:


> この世界は厳しです。
> 
> でも。。。悪い人だけじゃない。優しい人もあります。


あなたが正しいかもしれない 

---

金継ぎは面白いもきれいです。金継ぎは廃墟に似ている。金継ぎや廃墟は侘寂？










wwww 金継ぎiPhone


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

woof woof


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Я не говорю по-русски, я использовал для этого перевод.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Casal se beijando na rua é a coisa mais irritante pra quem não tem namorada


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

tea111red said:


> woof woof


meow...
now in Spanish: miau, miau, miau.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

彼女が出来ない理由は自分のせいじゃない女が悪いって最近これしか思わない


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Zura janai, Katsura da...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Un matin comme les autres


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

É tão bom não trabalhar e não estudar


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

noonecares said:


> 彼女が出来ない理由は自分のせいじゃない女が悪いって最近これしか思わない


let me see if I can do this (lol nope)

kanojo ga dekinai (can't get a girlfriend) something ha jibun no not something (dunno what sei is,) onna ga nikui (?) hmm no, like warui bad/inferior etc. (Can't read the conjugation.) everything after this I also can't read except omou (思, think,) with negative conjugation and haven't seen wa used informal I guess.

edit: I think sei janai is you saying it's not your fault. So like the reason you can't get a girlfriend is not your fault.

I don't get the last part though like thinking women are bad is not the only thing you've been thinking about recently? I'm guessing you're saying thinking women are bad is the only thing you've been thinking recently though, I just can't grammar.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> let me see if I can do this (lol nope)
> 
> kanojo ga dekinai (can't get a girlfriend) something ha jibun no not something (dunno what sei is,) onna ga nikui (?) hmm no, like warui bad/inferior etc. (Can't read the conjugation.) everything after this I also can't read except omou (思, think,) with negative conjugation and haven't seen wa used informal I guess.


Kanojo ga dekinai riyuu wa jibun no sei janai, onna ga warui tte kore shika omowanai



Persephone The Dread said:


> edit: I think sei janai is you saying it's not your fault. So like the reason you can't get a girlfriend is not your fault.


Correct



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't get the last part though like thinking women are bad is not the only thing you've been thinking about recently?


Wrong. shika + verb in negative from = positive meaning.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm guessing you're saying thinking women are bad is the only thing you've been thinking recently though, I just can't grammar.


It can be used as "noun (is to blame)" instead of literal meaning "bad"

I would give you 8/10


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

noonecares said:


> Kanojo ga dekinai riyuu wa jibun no sei janai, onna ga warui tte kore shika omowanai
> 
> Correct
> 
> ...


damn that's confusing to me. I need to actually properly look at a grammar guide at some point lol..

でも ಠ_ಠ


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> damn that's confusing to me. I need to actually properly look at a grammar guide at some point lol..


Tae Kim's guide is pretty good


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

noonecares said:


> Tae Kim's guide is pretty good


Yeah I started reading that in 2009 I think? But didn't get all the way through, and need to go back and read it through at some point properly. I actually have it as an app I think on my phone, plus bookmarked on PC but my motivation for things is poor.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Preciso de uma namorada


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Hodiaŭ, mi iris al kafejo kaj (post) parkon kun mia patro. En la kafejo mi legis du librojn - la leteroj de Rilke kaj Salomé, kaj libro pri la filosofio (?) de Roderick Chisholm.

Nun, mi sentas laca. Mi volas legi libro, sed mi estas laca. Mi devu diri, bonan nokton!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

minä rakastan mehu

minä rakastan veri


* *




This is actually the only Finnish I remember from when I was 13, obviously this is very important though. It probably sounds odd like I doubt rakastan can really be used for those things because a lot of languages aren't very liberal with using 'love' but yeah.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Mi ŝatas la vorto “koramiko” aŭ “koramikino”. Signifas literally - “heart friend” :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

joder


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> joder


¿¡Qué?!


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> ¿¡Qué?!


No importa
(I tried to say a lot of other things, but my Spanish is not good enough so I'm resorting to "no importa")


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

彼女がいない僕寂しく生きている


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

So I was trying to translate the text of a video on instagram, which I couldn't copy and missed a character that I didn't know how to
write, it's about this かわいすぎるボブにしかできない but it translate to Spanish as: Solo puedo hacerlo con Bob que es demasiado lindo :rofl but in English as: I can only do it to Bob that is too cute :rofl I'm wondering that they exactly meant :b

oh, edit: they are talking about bob (the haircut style lol), still the translation is failing maybe for the missing character lol.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Deve ser impossível pra uma pessoa em um relacionamento entrar em depressão


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> So I was trying to translate the text of a video on instagram, which I couldn't copy and missed a character that I didn't know how to
> write, it's about this かわいすぎるボブにしかできない but it translate to Spanish as: Solo puedo hacerlo con Bob que es demasiado lindo :rofl but in English as: I can only do it to Bob that is too cute :rofl I'm wondering that they exactly meant :b
> 
> oh, edit: they are talking about bob (the haircut style lol), still the translation is failing maybe for the missing character lol.


There's a Google translate app that can scan text and translate it. If you can somehow scan that with that app maybe it would yield results 
(You can open Instagram in your computer and scan it with phone)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> There's a Google translate app that can scan text and translate it. If you can somehow scan that with that app maybe it would yield results
> (You can open Instagram in your computer and scan it with phone)


Nice! I didn't know this app, what's the name? Although I think it would have been really hard to scan as the characters were white and almost lost in the background.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Nice! I didn't know this app, what's the name? Although I think it would have been really hard to scan as the characters were white and almost lost in the background.


It's called "Translate" on Android. I think if you search "google translate" in your app store it should show up.
(I'm not sure if it's available in all countries. Also not sure if it's available on iPhone if you have that.)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> It's called "Translate" on Android. I think if you search "google translate" in your app store it should show up.
> (I'm not sure if it's available in all countries. Also not sure if it's available on iPhone if you have that.)


:O I have it lol, don't used it really so didn't noticed the cam's icon :blush. Thank you :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> :O I have it lol, don't used it really so didn't noticed the cam's icon :blush. Thank you :b


Muy bien. Espero que podrá reconocer los palabras. :yes


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Omnis definitio in iure civili periculosa est, rarum est enim ut subverti non possit.


----------



## socialanxietythough (Jun 27, 2017)

I never understood how people think in any language. I don’t have an inner voice in my head but just my thoughts, which dictate my actions. If I heard actual voices in my mind it would take forever for me to process any thoughts. Maybe all of you have schizophrenia.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Preciso de uma namorada


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> minä rakastan mehu
> 
> minä rakastan veri
> 
> ...


Just noticed this 
It should be "minä rakastan mehua" and "minä rakastan verta"
The nouns have to be in the partitive case for these.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> Just noticed this
> It should be "minä rakastan mehua" and "minä rakastan verta"
> The nouns have to be in the partitive case for these.


hah I knew something would be wrong with that post


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Willy Johnsson said:


> you should never write in language you can not speak.
> 
> stick to English, russian and Swedish.


How would anyone learn? But I'm not studying Finnish was just thinking about it the other day. I speak a small amount of Japanese and English, not Swedish or Russian. I assume you brought up those languages because you've seen me mention something in certain posts and this is not your first account and you decided to sign up on another to not compromise your other accounts you creepy stalker.


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> Omnis definitio in iure civili periculosa est, rarum est enim ut subverti non possit.


**** sapiens.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

ronordar said:


> **** sapiens.


hahahaha you know a thing or two


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How would anyone learn? But I'm not studying Finnish was just thinking about it the other day. I speak a small amount of Japanese and English, not Swedish or Russian. I assume you brought up those languages because you've seen me mention something in certain posts and this is not your first account and you decided to sign up on another to not compromise your other accounts you creepy stalker.


There is no need to attack new users,you have been caught in this thread not knowing the right words while trying to speak a language that is not English. If you wanna be a real intellectual you need to sign up for classes teaching languages like Finnish,Swedish and Norwegian.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> There is no need to attack new users,you have been caught in this thread not knowing the right words while trying to speak a language that is not English. If you wanna be a real intellectual you need to sign up for classes teaching languages like Finnish,Swedish and Norwegian.


It's kind of amazing you've never been banned considering you keep signing up under various accounts. The only people who ever say I look Asian are your accounts like ljbio etc. And why would someone who's just signed up have an opinion like that anyway?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's kind of amazing you've never been banned considering you keep signing up under various accounts. The only people who ever say I look Asian are your accounts like ljbio etc. And why would someone who's just signed up have an opinion like that anyway?


I don't remember saying u look asian i remember saying u look like some women that i guess is asian(that was kinda of a long time ago) .I don't think about race all day long.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I don't remember saying u look asian i remember saying u look like some women that i guess is asian(that was kinda of a long time ago) .I don't think about race all day long.


You're only racist 'till noon?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

今天有个满奇怪的人跟我讲话。我刚吃完了午餐，他就坐在我对面根我讲什么人里面的道。叫我去见他的师父，换名字，才能得到道，生活能成功。原来要付钱的。$120。他说他全家都换名字了。也可能他自己也被骗了。我没事做，就坐在那边听他讲。


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Meu aniversário hoje e não ganhei uma namorada


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

noonecares said:


> Meu aniversário hoje e não ganhei uma namorada


parabéns! não te preocupe com essas coisas, mas continua tua vida com otimismo e tenho certeza de que encontrarás uma mulher que gosta de ti


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

ronordar said:


> parabéns! não te preocupe com essas coisas, mas continua tua vida com otimismo e tenho certeza de que encontrarás uma mulher que gosta de ti


Obrigado. Eu tento não pensar nisso mas os anos vão passando e nada acontece então é meio difícil não ficar frustrado


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Tengo sueño, pero no quiero dormir.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

太可爱了，我不知道怎么办


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

noonecares said:


> Meu aniversário hoje e não ganhei uma namorada


Parabéns, cara. Espero que consiga sua namorada.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Another Replicant said:


> Parabéns, cara. Espero que consiga sua namorada.


Valeu mano. Tá mais fácil ganhar na loteria kkkk


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hace tres horas ya que estoy escuchando la cancion Hallelujah de Rammstein


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

cinto said:


> Hace tres horas ya que estoy escuchando la cancion Hallelujah de Ramstein


I can't remember, but I thought you told me you weren't Spanish? I'm probably just confusing my memories, but you speak really good Spanish so I would be surprised if you weren't. I learned Spanish mostly by being locked up with a bunch of Mexican gangsters in juvee as a kid. I had to figure it out so I could catch them cheating in poker and turn it around on them. ;P Earned me lots of respect. I don't speak it fluently or anything, but I can pick up on some things by listening to or reading a conversation in Spanish.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

solutionx said:


> I can't remember, but I thought you told me you weren't Spanish? I'm probably just confusing my memories, but you speak really good Spanish so I would be surprised if you weren't. I learned Spanish mostly by being locked up with a bunch of Mexican gangsters in juvee as a kid. I had to figure it out so I could catch them cheating in poker and turn it around on them. ;P Earned me lots of respect. I don't speak it fluently or anything, but I can pick up on some things by listening to or reading a conversation in Spanish.


No me acuerdo si te dije eso, pero fue el primer lenguaje que aprendí

All you gotta say to the Mexies when playing poker is "no mames" and repeat yourself again in 5 minutes. :lol they have great slang.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

A gringaiada só manja de espanhol, tenso


----------



## cavecanem (Feb 19, 2018)

몰라요


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Só acho que deveriam existir palavras em inglês pra fazer barraco e treta


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

아이구... 





어떡해?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Preciso perguntar-te algo, mas você está ausente.



roxslide said:


> 아이구...
> 
> 어떡해?


Whatever you feel like.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Preciso perguntar-te algo, mas você está ausente.
> 
> .


Portuguese?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Portuguese?


Yes, I'm kind of learning it, not very disciplined but... well, I'm trying.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

For you to think in another language ( btw, that's a stolen pic from the internet also :cry, so sad, :cry).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

تو مهره نیستی اگه باشی بازم آچارت منم


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I wish this thread had a translate button.
Yes, I'm thinking in another language, I'm not breaking the rule.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I wish this thread had a translate button.
> Yes, I'm thinking in another language, I'm not breaking the rule.


No one can accuse the eternally innocent cat of anything.

Also, does it mean that you were breaking the rules when you thought in Spanish?

Also, mine says: "You aren't even a nut, and if you were I would be your wrench"
It's a rap lyric. It doesn't make much sense out of context and in English. It's basically saying "You aren't ****"


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> No one can accuse the eternally innocent cat of anything.
> 
> Also, does it mean that you were breaking the rules when you thought in Spanish?
> 
> ...


Well... the cat speaks meow so, when it was Spanish it was the cat thinking, when was English it was me, neither, kitten or I broke any rule. 0
Pretty interesting lyric, so cute! >


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Just found out that the word "lollipop" is piruleta in Spain Spanish :rolf. The funny thing is that I read that word while working :blank


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

君のことを守るために私はここに いるよ
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mywemi (Mar 21, 2018)

Ma bucur sa fiu alaturi de voi, dragii mei!


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Morrer dormindo é a melhor maneira de morrer.


----------



## DrKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

ni hen ke ai <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Español no es mi lengua


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Bir dil daha öğrenmeye başlamam gerek. Azıcık Almanca biliyordum ama sanırım onu da unuttum.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Zal ik opgeven, of door gaan.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

*Беспредел*

Смотрел ли кто-то фильм "Беспредел" 1989-го года? У меня есть ряд вопросов по этому фильму. Начнём вот с чего:

1. У Филателиста взяли носки за долго до того как он начал говорить о революции. Так какой же был изначальный мотив?

2. После разговора с Князем, Поп и Могол пошли прямо к Филателисту. То есть они не успели поговорить с Окунем. Так как же Окунь оказался в комнате с телевизором?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Bespredel? I could probably just google translate it, but I at least know the alphabet to convert it into english letters. And a few words there only.
Anyway, I haven't seen it. But I'm keen to watch it actually, after looking it up. Sounds really interesting, and I've been meaning to watch some movies in Russian, to try help me learn the language faster. Been learning it, or attempting to recently. That was super off-topic.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Je sens que je vais mourir seul. Ma vie c’est le bordel, une blague, une comedie noire , une vitrine avec une collection des deceptions.Je n’ai marre! Je me sens moche, stupide et incompetent. Que faire?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yo bebo, tu bebes, el bebe


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

scooby said:


> bespredel? I could probably just google translate it, but i at least know the alphabet to convert it into english letters. And a few words there only.
> Anyway, i haven't seen it. But i'm keen to watch it actually, after looking it up. Sounds really interesting, and i've been meaning to watch some movies in russian, to try help me learn the language faster. Been learning it, or attempting to recently. That was super off-topic.


Смотрите с субтитрыми. Советское кино, лучше всего. Там очень много фраз, которые вам пригодится в изучении языка.

P.s. Надеюсь, вы не учите язык для покупки русккоязычных жён?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Sliusarek said:


> P.s. Надеюсь, вы не учите язык для покупки русккоязычных жён?


Nah, not at all. I just love the sound of it, and also my hobby is popular with Russians so it'd be awesome if I could understand videos made in Russian tongue. I was going to decide between Spanish, German or Russian, and it felt most suitable to me.

It's tough for me to learn though, I suck lol.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

scooby said:


> nah, not at all. I just love the sound of it, and also my hobby is popular with russians so it'd be awesome if i could understand videos made in russian tongue. I was going to decide between spanish, german or russian, and it felt most suitable to me.
> 
> It's tough for me to learn though, i suck lol.


Отлично. 

Да, российский язык сложен, но не так, как например японский или украинский. Так что, удачи. :3


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

ウッウッ。。。どうして何も覚えませんか？日本語よく難しいよ。（ ; ; ）無駄だよ。


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Eu gosto de você.

Well, I'm doing my Duolingo session lol, what can I do, it's what I'm learning :b


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

我好累哦


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

quesque tu va?


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Ya sé cómo hablar en español


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

me gusta Mcdonalds


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Без труда́ не вы́тащишь и ры́бку из пруда́

(things my grandfather used to say :lol)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

واقعا ممنونم از موزیلا که یه تپه نریده تو فایرفاکس باقی نگذاشتن.

It says: "I'd like to express my gratitude to Mozilla for not having left an unshat-on hill in Firefox"

To "not leave an unshat-on hill" in somewhere/something means to ruin it in every way possible. Basically it means you _have _**** every where that you _could_ ****.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Bom Dia.
Feliz semana.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

mi ala lon e ni ma.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Click click clickity click


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Nema vise vremena


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

لعنت به این دنیا. لعنت به زندگی من.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tu eres un Hombre muy guapo..


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

May mumu sa labas ng aking bintana


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> May mumu sa labas ng aking bintana


Balakajan. :door


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lyyli said:


> Balakajan. :door


Anu po yung balakajan? hehe


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Anu po yung balakajan? hehe


"(Hala), bahala ka dyan" na mabilis. :grin2:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@*Lyyli*

Aaah, ngayon ko lang narinig yan kasi eh haha!


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

@Alpha Tauri Nauuso ngayon yang slang na yan. Kahit walang connect lalagyan ng balakajan. It's like the new "charot". :doh


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Lyyli Baka sa mga katagalogan lang &#128517;


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

@Alpha Tauri Mostly nga.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

もっともっと学びたい。だから、頑張る！でも、今ちょっと疲れた。そんなことはだめだな。。。休日がいなきゃ。これは休日思ってなのに。ｗｗｗ

(Though I mostly just thought about how broken that fourth and fifth sentence is. LOL)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

今日は暑い


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Tengo un clase de Español en dos semanas. Es bueno, porque mi Español es oxidado.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Mau


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Español no es mi preferito idioma, me gusta Italiano mas  pero Español es util aqui.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

No sé qué pensar sobre lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Я мирный


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

a little '90s throwback:






someone told his own story in the comments section that gave me thought:

dude said the song reminds him of one of two girls he was with 15 years ago. one became his wife, and she told him about the other one years later - that they actually secretly knew each other then and even became friends, unbeknownst to him. and when they went to karaoke together the other girl would always sing this song. eventually the girl couldn't take it anymore and begged the wife to go confront him together and ask him to make a choice. but the wife told her that if he chose the other girl, there's no knowing what she would do and there will be "consequences", so the girl bowed out, and the rest was history.

这缭乱的城市 容不下我的痴
对爱无计可施 这无味的日子
眼泪是唯一的奢侈


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Oye como va


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Cool thread. 

je me sens très mal aujourd'hui


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yo estudiar español.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Dios mio.... estoy cansada de los brutos ignorantes en este sito. Lo se, no soy mejor probablemente pero... 

Necesito a practicar espanol mas.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Me gustan los gatos y tengo un gato bonito. 

Los gatos = amor.

Jaja.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Des français ça existe sur ce forum ?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

roxslide said:


> Dios mio.... estoy cansada de los brutos ignorantes en este sito. Lo se, no soy mejor probablemente pero...
> 
> Necesito a practicar espanol mas.


Not sure about the top bit, haven't gotten that far yet but I agree with the bottom bit, lol. You using Duolingo?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Not sure about the top bit, haven't gotten that far yet but I agree with the bottom bit, lol. You using Duolingo?


What is duolingo? Is it a language learning program like Rosetta?

I studied Spanish for a while in school. I was pretty good by the end but my Spanish sucks now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

roxslide said:


> What is duolingo? Is it a language learning program like Rosetta?
> 
> I studied Spanish for a while in school. I was pretty good by the end but my Spanish sucks now.


It's a free app funded on ads, but it's decent & the ads aren't that bad, you can skip some and most are 30 seconds so I've been using it for Spanish basics. My bro has a copy of Rosetta Stone for Spanish so at some point I need to grab that. Let me know if you ever want to practice though, I'm still very much a beginner but hopefully if I stick with it a couple years I can be functional at it


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Kitavebbekka, maganassing ngo nikaw.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Nelar (Aug 20, 2018)

Szia, magyar nem jol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Das Auto ist schön.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

絶望


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

졸려요... 



아이고... 한국말 못해요


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Hay un Español-aprender blog con listos de vocabulario interesante.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I looked up “watashi baka desu” out of curiosity (mostly) but all the results had “wa” in them, there was even an “anata wa baka desu”. Is the ‘wa’ really necessary for short statements like that? :con


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

今日の懐かしいランダム発見です：










すごい似てる！！子供の頃が懐かしい～～
最近ネットで他のファンと「東京ラブストリー」を議論している。なんかあの時の純粋なラブストリーとか、ドラマとか、赤名リカみたいな清純な女性とか、今の時代は少なくなってしまうと思う、それでちょっと惜しむ気持ちになっている。ドラマは理想像と私だって解る。それでもあんな理想的な感情に憧れている、そこまで救えない人です。

そしてある芸能番組で「広末涼子は学生時代の女神！」って男性ゲストが言った。めっちゃ年上感があるなコメントって皆にからかわれた。でも私もあの時代の記憶がある。例えこれは忘れない：










このシーンで私がいつも何かすごいことが始めようとしている感じでわくわくする。素敵です❥


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Si, muy bien


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

집이 없다. 아이고, 죽고 싶어!!! 인생 좆같다...

도와주세요 엄마, 누구든지 :cry 

헤르푸미이이ㅣㅣㅣ


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

मैं रोना और चिल्लाना चाहता हूँ


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Algunos hombres son imposible. Ya no los soporto! Podría volverme lesbiana y no tratar con hombres nunca más.
Especialmente en esta pagina.
Me llamas extraña? Ok...te has escuchado? Eso se llama ignorancia cuando ni sabes la persona, ni le das una oportunidad.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

No puedo recordar "this", "that", "these", "those" en alguna idioma. Es un util thing a aprender!


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

ne üçlüydü be bir daha gelmez.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

雖然有室友一起合租，但每天還是一個人住的感覺：一個人起床、一個人吃飯、一個人學習\工作\聽音樂放鬆。漸漸地也習慣這種獨處的時間，一個人靜靜地沉澱，完善更好的自我。學會享受這種孤單的氛圍--曾經看過一本書，裡面提到，只有孤單才會讓人成長。莫名地覺得這兩個月裡自己成熟了一些，不再像以前那樣任性，開始懂得處理和排解自己的情緒，領會到自身的緲小與不足。寄蜉蝣於天地，渺滄海之一粟。自己選擇的路一步步堅定地走下去，累了就休息一下，寂寞了就找人聊聊天南地北。這樣的生活也許還滿不錯。


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

bad baby said:


> 雖然有室友一起合租，但每天還是一個人住的感覺：一個人起床、一個人吃飯、一個人學習\工作\聽音樂放鬆。漸漸地也習慣這種獨處的時間，一個人靜靜地沉澱，完善更好的自我。學會享受這種孤單的氛圍--曾經看過一本書，裡面提到，只有孤單才會讓人成長。莫名地覺得這兩個月裡自己成熟了一些，不再像以前那樣任性，開始懂得處理和排解自己的情緒，領會到自身的緲小與不足。寄蜉蝣於天地，渺滄海之一粟。自己選擇的路一步步堅定地走下去，累了就休息一下，寂寞了就找人聊聊天南地北。這樣的生活也許還滿不錯。


Such nice words....I wish I could become self sufficient as well


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@stratsp thanks! :3

========

好想要有個歐巴給我撐傘護著我過馬路等等等等。身邊什麼桃花都沒有（連個爛桃花都討不到），只有看劇代入才可以體會到不屬於自己的心跳感，假如兒時的我知道長大後會是這麼悲慘的話，不知道她會怎麼想？蛇の道が蛇、干物女万歳！


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

期待世界末日


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nan eluduvadin artham unnakku puriyadu. purindal ennaku oru vanakkatai sollu. enna yosanai en manadil padindu ullandu endru naan yosittal...vaartaiyil eppadi solvathendru teriyavillai. naan eppothum aangilattil pesi palakkamagivittadu. aanal unmeiyagavai...en munnor vayilirundu isaiyaga oliviyadu aangilam illai. anda issaiyin peyal, tamizh.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

אני אוהב מים


(Those are the kinds of phrases Duolingo teaches you..)


----------



## Alte Fledermaus (Jan 6, 2019)

Ich hoffe, dass das Leben endlich besser wird


----------



## Nekolovestea (Jan 6, 2019)

Tôi hiểu tôi, nó là rất quan trọ̣ng. (I don't know how to use superlatives yet).


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

最近めっっっちゃくちゃ疲れてる‼！大学院に通つつ、自己満足な部屋を探しつつ、いろんなことを探索してて日々がいっぱい充実している。珈琲が飲めないし、毎日電話かけてよく知らない言語を喋る、云々な人と合う、朝早いで家がら出ていくと震え声でいちいちの質問を、そしたら授業の時眠くなる、これはどれほどの神経損害なのかってちょっと不思議な気持ちが溢れる。
今日、クラス一番のイケメンが私に話しかけた。前から薄々気づいたが、彼は私の学習課題などへ興味を持つ、それだけでも少し嬉しい！でもそれは学術に関することしかない。あいう人と友達になるとか、一緒に飯を食べるとか全っ然想像できない。単なる劣等感？もしくは年下の故？イケメンすぎだから...？私、いよいよダメだ。この調子でただのヒモ女だけじゃなく、「干物年増」にもなってしまうよ。
明日引っ越す、若いカップルとシェアハウスでなかよく暮らす！かなりわくわくしている～！大変だけど～


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Tengo un libro de seis poetas Latinoamericanos, debo leerlo un poco!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

最近覺得精神很崩潰，身體也不是很舒服，不太想說話，天天上學放學回家躲在家裡才覺得稍微安心一些。合租的室友們很友善，經常喜歡一起喝茶聊天。總有一種想躲起來的感覺。不知為什麼日常都變得那麼難。這樣下去最後會怎麼樣，就算勉強挺過來又有什麼意義，或者說是什麼樂趣呢？家人不解認為我小題大作，放鬆一下心情就萬事ok了。這種心境我可是背負了三十年一路走過來的。誰又能懂我的苦惱痛楚。這種痛苦的自生自滅歷險記快點結束吧，我已經沒有過多的期盼和奢望了。


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Tu es une belle personne. Je t'aime et tu me manques.

I am half-French descent, but don't know French besides a few phrases... so I 'cheated' and used google translate, lol


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Chi parla italiano?....i don't know if i said that right. I'm learning the basics


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> Chi parla italiano?....i don't know if i said that right. I'm learning the basics


Anch'io lo sto imparando. &#128587;


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

bad baby said:


> Anch'io lo sto imparando. &#128587;‍♀


Bene. Hai origini italiane?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> Bene. Hai origini italiane?


Per piacere no! E tu?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

bad baby said:


> Per piacere no! E tu?


i miei suoceri


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> i miei suoceri


Ahh capito... gli anziani italiani quasi tutti non parlano mica inglese. È una sfida della comunicazione.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

한국말을 더 연습해야 돼

근데... 내가 게으른


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Я вас любил: любовь еще, быть может


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sugi pula


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

あなたのこと何も知りませんけど、一目惚れしたです。私に気付いてください。私に話しかけてください！　～～～～～～～～～～(*／∀\)...з逃....з....


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

ある日、私は日本語で猫と話すつもりですが、あの日は今日じゃないです。最初、猫を会わなきゃいけない。そしたら、日本語をならわなきゃいけない。


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

피곤해... 쉬고싶어.

난 일이 싫어.


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

English is already foreign language for me, my native language is Russian, and someone may expect me to type some memes like vodka, balalayka, ushanka and babushka. No way i'm gonna strengthen their stereotypical thinking, instead of this, lets drink some vodka, play the balalayka and have a ride on the bear
Английский язык иностранный для меня, мой родной язык - русский, и кто-то может ожидать от меня того, чтобы я напечатал такие слова как водка, балалайка, ушанка и бабушка. Ни за что я не буду укреплять их стереотипное мышление, вместо этого лучше выпьем водки , сыграем на балалайке и прокатимся на медведе

PS I'm sorry, if I've broken the rules speaking English. As a person who's in progress of studying English, I was very much confused about what language I should've used, cause for the most of the SAS members Russian is another language, but for me English is such a language. I love both languages, though.

ЗЫ Извините, если нарушил правила, говоря по-английски. Как человек, который изучает английский язык, я очень озадачен тем, какой язык мне следовало использовать, потому что для большинства членов SAS русский - это другой язык, но для меня английский является таковым. Хотя я люблю оба языка.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

PCGamer said:


> English is already foreign language for me, my native language is Russian, and someone may expect me to type some memes like vodka, balalayka, ushanka and babushka. No way i'm gonna strengthen their stereotypical thinking, instead of this, lets drink some vodka, play the balalayka and have a ride on the bear
> 
> Английский язык иностранный для меня, мой родной язык - русский, и кто-то может ожидать от меня того, чтобы я напечатал такие слова как водка, балалайка, ушанка и бабушка. Ни за что я не буду укреплять их стереотипное мышление, вместо этого лучше выпьем водки , сыграем на балалайке и прокатимся на медведе
> 
> ...


No worries, no rule broken here. English _is_ another language, and if it's not your first, then you're doing it right, thinking in another language  I liked your joke by the way, hehe


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Je veux dire les paroles de cette chanson à quelqu'un spécial, mon "complice" (ça fait un peu cliché haha):

_Prêts pour la grande évasion
Complices à perpétuité
Et planquée sous un faux nom
Je t'aiderai à changer d'identité_


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

今日、講義が終わった時、クラスNo.1イケメンはまた私に話しかけました、「あなた、前日の授業に来なかったでしょ？」っと、私に電話番号を聞きました。彼は後で私をクラスのグループに追加しました、そしてLINEでノートの写真を送ってくれました....なんか優しすぎじゃんwwwww。そもそも私に面倒を見てくれる理由もありませんし、ちょっと意外でびっくりしましたね。


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

나는 한국 youtube 비디오를보고있다. 그것은 연습입니다. 

또 unpretty rapstar를보고있다. 재미 있어. unpretty rapstar 여자들은 시원합니다.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Cholera kurwa mać


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Estudie español en escuela. Puedo leerlo ok pero no puedo hablarlo o entender cuando ellos hablan español


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Algunos hombres son imposible. Ya no los soporto! Podría volverme lesbiana y no tratar con hombres nunca más.
> Especialmente en esta pagina.
> Me llamas extraña? Ok...te has escuchado? Eso se llama ignorancia cuando ni sabes la persona, ni le das una oportunidad.


Aww que triste! Hombres aquí quieren ser tu amigo. Uno comprendera tu.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

消えたい


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

coglione! 

Ooh my friend will be proud


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> coglione!
> 
> Ooh my friend will be proud


tears of pride are slowly streaming down my face


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Eleonora91 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > coglione!
> ...


 I'm so glad


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> I'm so glad


And to think that I'm CONSTANTLY thinking in another language when I write on this forum


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Eleonora91 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad
> ...


 Yeah same I think in many different languages.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

感覺Goodnight上面的人都好奇怪。也不是說我自己有多正常哈哈哈。不過在網路上好像正常=無趣，and不正常=多半變態。所以是lose-lose situation &#55357;&#56834;

前幾天被網友告白沒成，後來就沒再聯絡我了。5555 果然情緒還是有些難以平復。其實繼續那樣慢慢地彼此加深瞭解也無妨。但心裡也清楚一直吊著人家也不好。怎麼說呢，有點自作自受吧？哈哈哈


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

O zi in care nu ai facut nimic e o zi pierduta!


----------

